
Using Encryption and Authentication Correctly - paragon_init
https://paragonie.com/blog/2015/05/using-encryption-and-authentication-correctly
======
paragon_init
This was previously shared a few months ago, but we added a little bit more
(thanks to feedback from tptacek, et al.).

